# I love Paxil.



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

Paxil just started working for me. It makes me feel so happy and less fearful somehow. It feels like Klonopin + happiness even if that doesn't make sense from a neurological standpoint. 

I hope I'm not just feeling that temporary euphoria I have heard about. I've been on Paxil for I think three months. I heard that the euphoria happens early on but I started with a very low dose (5mg) and raised it very slowly as I had bad side effects. I've only been on 30 mg for three weeks and 40 mg for one day. 

I don't feel anything like a zombie like I have heard other people say. I read one article that says ADs make "...the lows higher and the highs lower." For me the only high that is noticeably lower is orgasm. Yea, that kind of sucks but I think part of why it doesn't feel as good is because I'm not in such a ****ty mood. The difference between normality and orgasm is much less now than before. The only reason I think I notice at all is because of how much of a high orgasm is. 

I don't think my experiences are placebo related because I believe I went into Paxil with pretty low expectations but who knows. 

Thanks for reading guys and I hope you can find something that helps you as much as Paxil has helped me so far.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Paxil is working for me.....only problem is emotional blunting but im at 40 MG.


30 mg is when i saw significant emotional blunting. But it works so hey! Zoloft was terrible! gave me the runs 24/7 and bitter zombie feeling. All SSRI's cause the zombie effect. But paxil is helping with depression so hey no med can be perfect.........Also the numerous sexual side effects off course.......6-8 hours to Orgasm and delayed/painfull ejaculation. BUT iv noticed that paxil has such a short half life if you skip 1-2 days you can totally avoid the ejaculation delay side effect! So that's good. Again significant sexual side effects appeared at 30 mg to 40 mg.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to hear
I have been on it 5 weeks so hopefully something happens soon!


----------



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Also the numerous sexual side effects off course.......6-8 hours to Orgasm and delayed/painfull ejaculation. BUT iv noticed that paxil has such a short half life if you skip 1-2 days you can totally avoid the ejaculation delay side effect! So that's good. Again significant sexual side effects appeared at 30 mg to 40 mg.


 Yea, the sexual stuff is the biggest downside for me. I want to try that skip 2 days thing but I'm afraid that it's possible it could affect how effective the drug is in the long term. I've read a few articles saying that once you stop an Antidepressant, even for a few days, it never returns to the same effectiveness. I have not found any proof of that statement though.


blakeyz said:


> Good to hear
> I have been on it 5 weeks so hopefully something happens soon!


 I wish you the very best of luck. It took a long time for it to work on me so hang in there for a bit. One day it just suddenly worked. It was weird. I almost quit many times.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

its good to hear positive results on SSRI medication like paxil because as bad as the side effects can be, its really the best drug out there for SA thats legal and attainable 
I would not mind giving it a go myself but effexor withdrawals in order to get back on paxil are not fun


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Paxil is working for me.....only problem is emotional blunting but im at 40 MG.
> 
> 30 mg is when i saw significant emotional blunting. But it works so hey! Zoloft was terrible! gave me the runs 24/7 and bitter zombie feeling. All SSRI's cause the zombie effect. But paxil is helping with depression so hey no med can be perfect.........Also the numerous sexual side effects off course.......6-8 hours to Orgasm and delayed/painfull ejaculation. BUT iv noticed that paxil has such a short half life if you skip 1-2 days you can totally avoid the ejaculation delay side effect! So that's good. Again significant sexual side effects appeared at 30 mg to 40 mg.


6-8-h to orgasm, Jezus! And you actually tested that out :teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Despite the horrendous side-effects, Paxil has helped with my SA. The lesser of two evils as they say. 

Glad it's working out for you.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> 6-8-h to orgasm, Jezus! And you actually tested that out :teeth


LOL lets just say i had a sore arm and sore other areas..........But yeah 2-3 hours and then i had to break.......I was like darnet paxil LOL.


----------



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

I had to chill out on the masturbation. I almost feel like it is a danger to my body to try to orgasm at the rate that I'm used to. It takes so much exertion tightening and contraction of muscles to make it happen that multiple parts of my body are in pain after. It's only a problem if you are used to masturbating a lot. For me if I actually give it a rest for a few days it doesn't require that much effort or cause that much stress on the body. I know some other people aren't as lucky.

It's worth it though. If I couldn't orgasm at all now that would be a tough choice. Not sure I could give that up.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

PAXIL, mmmmmmm useually the last ssri to try , do to excess weight gain. Its cool if it work,s for you but be careful of interaction,s when on PAXIL, an ladies dont take this while pregnant. What worries me is the dosage you guys are on, 20MG is the dose for S A so why 40mg, no wonder your pork sword dont work. The extra 20 mg will be mainly side effects. Its like prozac 20mg works an 40mg is pure side effect misory.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have no sexual issues this time around on Paxil but would happily not have sex again if it meant no SP/depression


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

That is how I felt with Paxil when I first started antidepressants but than things changed and it ruined my life.

I love exercise.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Been on it since January...not sure it helps with my SA much but I'm definitely better off...much better state of mind.

My sexual side effects went away completely after a few months. No other side effects for me.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad that it works for you! 

I've been on Lexapro for past 5-6 years, only sexual side effect I have is a slight delay to ejaculate and I think less about sex (good for me lol).


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

blakeyz said:


> I have no sexual issues this time around on Paxil but would happily not have sex again if it meant no SP/depression


 You can say that if cool with sex, but if young an impotent on a med , you would soon change your mind. PAXIL on weight gain , if under 20 your useually weight nutral, as your real metab has not kicked in yet, your still at the eat what you like an when you like stage. But paxil will soon change that long term , you will look like peter in family guy.Read anything you like about paxil an it always end,s with FAT.:yes:yes:yes


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

foxy said:


> You can say that if cool with sex, but if young an impotent on a med , you would soon change your mind. PAXIL on weight gain , if under 20 your useually weight nutral, as your real metab has not kicked in yet, your still at the eat what you like an when you like stage. But paxil will soon change that long term , you will look like peter in family guy.Read anything you like about paxil an it always end,s with FAT.:yes:yes:yes


I'm 27 with a g/f and we have been through it before and it does suck but it's just sex. Also i have been on various meds for the past 3 years trying to find one that works and literally none have made me put on weight. (or worked :bah )
Imipramine made me want to eat all the time so it was hard not to gain on that i must admit. Did paxil do that to you or just slow your metabolism ? Increased muscle mass by doing weights would help with the metabolism issue. I think that's why i have never gained.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

blakeyz said:


> I'm 27 with a g/f and we have been through it before and it does suck but it's just sex. Also i have been on various meds for the past 3 years trying to find one that works and literally none have made me put on weight. (or worked :bah )
> Imipramine made me want to eat all the time so it was hard not to gain on that i must admit. Did paxil do that to you or just slow your metabolism ? Increased muscle mass by doing weights would help with the metabolism issue. I think that's why i have never gained.


 No i dont take paxil , The weight issue is well documented in many forum,s, look on your med packet side effects an number 1 is weight gain. You are lucky an that is great. But i dont get the its only SEX , to get a sex life take the least amout you can of your meds without crashing. I think its not my wifes fault im ill, why should she suffer without a sexlife , plus i need it, even if you have to finish with a HAM SHANK .:yes


----------

